# Do all VW CC 2.0 TSI come with DSG tranny?



## chevy2vw (Aug 7, 2012)

Im considering buying a 2009 passat cc 2.0 tsi, and wondered if it had the dsg transmission or not? 
it has sportmode and paddle shifters also. 


thanks in advance.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

They come with a 6 speed manual also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevy2vw (Aug 7, 2012)

so its either a DSG or 6speed Manual?


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

My 09 Lux does not have DSG or MT. Not sure if the DSG was available in 09 on the CC.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

chevy2vw said:


> Im considering buying a 2009 passat cc 2.0 tsi, and wondered if it had the dsg transmission or not?
> it has sportmode and paddle shifters also.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.


 No, the 09 have regular tiptronic, 10+ all have DSG if auto.


----------



## chevy2vw (Aug 7, 2012)

is there any downfall of not having a dsg vs regular tiptronic? 

or should i hold out till a 2010 comes up?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't like the DSG. Sometimes it's jerky. People have had to have them replace. That's why I got the Manual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevy2vw (Aug 7, 2012)

answers my question, thank you. 

will be upgrading to 09 cc high-line with 60000kms tomorrrow night! 

any service issues coming up? or just the 165'000km waterpump & timing belt?


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

chevy2vw said:


> answers my question, thank you.
> 
> will be upgrading to 09 cc high-line with 60000kms tomorrrow night!
> 
> any service issues coming up? or just the 165'000km waterpump & timing belt?


 The 09G tiptronic(auto trans with torque converter)are a smoother drive then DSG but not as sporty. 

There is not timing belt driving the camshafts. It uses a timing chain. 

The waterpump is belt driven off a counter balance shaft by a very small belt (3-4" LOL) and its located under the intake manifold. I would say don't service until 100k or it stops working even.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I always wondered, if the '09 cc with tiptronic was faster 1/4 mile wise than the '10+ with dsg....cuz we all know the dsg has quite a bit of lag off the line.


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

I've never driven a VW with DSG. I have an 09 VR6, so I don't have it. 

I have driven BMW M3's with SMG. I'm guessing it feels like that?


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> I always wondered, if the '09 cc with tiptronic was faster 1/4 mile wise than the '10+ with dsg....cuz we all know the dsg has quite a bit of lag off the line.


 DSG is considerably faster then the traditional automatic. 




Xklusiv said:


> I've never driven a VW with DSG. I have an 09 VR6, so I don't have it.
> 
> I have driven BMW M3's with SMG. I'm guessing it feels like that?


 The DSG feels more like the DCT trans then SMG since SMG only has one clutch. You don't have nearly as much roll back like the SMG.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

chevy2vw said:


> is there any downfall of not having a dsg vs regular tiptronic?
> or should i hold out till a 2010 comes up?





cook0066 said:


> I don't like the DSG. Sometimes it's jerky. People have had to have them replace. That's why I got the Manual.


 
Me personally, I hate the way automatic cars drive. All my past cars have been manual trans until I got my 2010 CC. I love the DSG trans, especially with my flappy paddle steering wheel in manual mode. Though driving in D-mode is fine but and always nice just to have the option grab a gear on the steering wheel if needed and it can go back to auto-mode after 30-secs or so. 

If you are buying an automatic...I'd hold out for the 2010 CC if you like a more sporty drive. If you don't care about that, then just get the 2009 standard torque converter Tiptronic auto.


----------

